# [SOLVED] Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver



## thermus

I have lost my CD and looked everywhere on the net for this driver. Does anyone have or know where I can get this driver?????:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

Try this Link:

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/digitalcommunication/downloads/default.mspx.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## thermus

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

Hey worked great!!!!ray:Thanks alot.:wave::grin:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

Glad to help out
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## criketers_10

*Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

I have Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam but I have lost the CD-ROM driver.I have already downloaded the driver from this link 'http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/di...s/default.mspx.' but when I tried to install it there was a problem occured. It says ‘Setup cannot continue because either there is insufficient free hard disk space or an unexpected error has occurred. Please free the necessary disk space, and run Setup again. For system requirements, refer to the products packaging.’. I checked back my hard disk and there is still a lot of space remain. I can't detect what exactly the problem is. Can anyone help me on this?


----------



## FARMAKOPIOS

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

Eyxaristo


----------



## mitulgandhi

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

I have lost my CD and looked everywhere on the net for this driver. Does anyone have or know where I can get this driver?????


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/di...s/default.mspx.

@crikerters 10 - Need to start your own thread.


----------



## camping

*Re: Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 PC Webcam Driver*

Thanks for this link, you saved me a lot of time!


----------

